# Bones



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bonefish in the Keys?
Not hard. Incoming tide, shallow water, always did best at sunrise.
Why sunrise? Because later, there are so many skiffs out and about.
All that activity has a tendency to spook the feeders away.

Funny, when I was a kid, bonefish were how fishing guides fulfilled the catch fish "guaranteed"
even on blown out days. Always could get the clients on a bone by just tossing a shrimp
or chunk of conch in the stirred up water on the bar adjacent to the channel.
Easy way to save the day on the way back to the dock after not being able to find anything else
due to the conditions on the reefs. Now bones are considered the primary target.


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

Besides the bonefish, you may have a few shots at permit. I would look up on the flat for bonefish, and near the edges for permit. Make sure you have a few crabs with you.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

In the keys, find shallow water near a channel or deep edge. The fish tend to swim against the tide. They will push up onto an edge of a flat that has a lot of current near a shallow shoal. In the keys I like Sunrise low tides on the early incoming. In Biscayne I prefer summer afternoon's with a good low tide. 

Usually, the water will warm up all day with the hot sun, and then the afternoon showers will roll through. After those showers pass, the water will now have cooled down a bit on the flats and when it starts pushing in, the fish will too. Again, fish around shoals. They won't be SUPER shallow, as they tend to like the area just between the REALLY shallow and slightly deeper. I prefer about 1' to 1.5' depth, adjacent to some 6" areas.


----------

